#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Como Bloquear radios Online Pelo Squid

## kako_pierre

_Alguem pode me ajuda....

preciso bloquear o acesso a radios online na minha rede....

como q eu faço.....

agradeço qm ajuda aew......_

----------


## josiel

Veja os logs do squid e bloqueia as palavras ou dominios de radios online.

----------


## ralexsander10

> Veja os logs do squid e bloqueia as palavras ou dominios de radios online.


acl bloqueados dstdomain musica.uol.com.br radiouol radio.terra.com.br
http_access deny bloqueados

Vc pode usar o SARG pra ver os logs e ir adicionando as URLs ai em cima...

----------


## skopos

:mrgreen: Man aqui eu bloquei pela extensão do arquivo, assim vc não deixa o navegante irritado pq vc bloqueou o endereço onde poderia haver uma informação. Só tem um site que até agora eu não consegui bloquear a extensão do arquivo, o site do terra.. mas se alguem ae tiver ideia qual é a extensão .. manda ae pra gente :?

----------


## fred_m

Quais as extenções mais comuns para rádio e video ??

Grato.

----------

